# Passenger occupant sensor



## Jason198777 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi, I have a 08 Rouge that has a faulty pass occupant seat sensor for the airbag. This car when new had a recall on it and was repaired however now im having issues. Any way to fix this myself? Or any way to bypass this so the airbag is always on? Right now the airbag light is flashing on the dash and the airbag off light stays lit. Thanks in advance!


----------

